# GPU-Z 0.4.6 Bios Version Reading for 8600M GT Unknown



## puma99dk| (Oct 3, 2010)

i took a look when i updated my dad's lappy with newest Nvidia Beta GFX Driver and GPU-Z can't show bios version but the Nvidia Controlpanel can, so hopefully that can be fixed ^^

if u want W1zzard ofc


----------

